# John Deere Rod #2



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

A year or 2 back I built a John Deere rod for m dad who is a farmer. A fellow 2cooler saw it and wanted one for his father-in-law as an anniversary present. The butt piece is corn cast in resin with an inlaid John Deere logo. The blank is a 6'6" ML MHX with Fuji alconite guides. I really like the way it turned out and hope it is a great surprise for him.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Super job! Custom all the way!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

That corn is out of control lol great job. Never see another one like that


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

This is fantastic. Is there a particular brand you would now recommend for the casting resin? I ask because I have had requests about exactly what you have done here. We need to get together on this, because I think it would make a good how-to article for the RodCrafters Journal.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats my dawg!!


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

That's freaking sweet!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Super clean!!...Very creative and cool build!!


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

The resin I use is the Castin Craft from Hobby Lobby or Michael's. Here is a link.

http://www.michaels.com/Castin’-Craft-Casting-Resin/gc0509,default,pd.html

It was definitely a trial and error thing to make it work but if a dumb ol' Aggie can figure it out anyone can. I'll take some pictures next time I do it and try to describe the process.


----------



## Casted-Out (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad all of you guys like the rod but this one is mine, well until I have to give it up anyway. sad2sm I wanna give a big thanks to Travis for the work he did on the rod I know it will mean a lot to it's future owner. I look forward to having one of my own built by him in the future and would recommend his services to anyone, until then I'll just have to borrow this one. Once again big thanks Travis.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Man, that came out really nice!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

*Disclaimer* 

The video I posted above was meant to be a compliment to my cousin, Travis. It was not meant to be any kind of shot towards "SaltyDawg". That would not even make sense in the context of this thread, but some folks seem to be very offended over the "violent video". I think Travis got the joke, so.... yeah... mmmkay.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

CoastalBent said:


> *Disclaimer*
> 
> The video I posted above was meant to be a compliment to my cousin, Travis. It was not meant to be any kind of shot towards "SaltyDawg". That would not even make sense in the context of this thread, but some folks seem to be very offended over the "violent video". I think Travis got the joke, so.... yeah... mmmkay.


LOL! Great show, but a little harsh on the language for most.

"Weed is from the earth. God put this here for me and you. Take advantage man, take advantage."


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Great looking rod. Ya'll continue to make me want to "up my game".
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*That's so cool! Definitely unique!! To bad ya can't pull it off when the fishing's slow and use it for a corn cob pipe to smoke! *


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome JT!!!


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

It is so good to see you here JT. Can't wait to see you in person at the show in February.


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

Real impressive!


----------

